
Nintendo Switch runs FreeBSD - richardboegli
http://www.osnews.com/story/29698/Nintendo_Switch_runs_FreeBSD
======
cmrdporcupine
Does it, or is it just using portions of the FreeBSD source code? I.e. TCP
stack?

